# Mastitis, Fever Gone - Need antibiotic?



## mommyabroad (Dec 2, 2004)

I developed mastitis with a 103 fever on Thursday which has gone away with echinacea, elderberry, and belladonna. There is still discomfort and redness but I am letting down on that side again and my 7 week old will nurse for 10 minutes or so on that breast. I am using grated potato and taking lots of vit C and doing warm compresses. I have an antibiotic and diflucan on hand -- do i need to take it?


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

I wouldn't. I had plugged ducts that resulted in high fever, chills, aches, and incredible soreness (like walking slowly jiggled my boob enough to bring me to tears) and I never took antibiotics for them. I also never had them diagnosed as mastitis, but I assume they were infected by the way my body reacted. They would clear up within a day or so, and since I also struggled with thrush I just never did the antibiotics route. So, IME, if you're able to nurse on that side and the fever is gone I wouldn't bother.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I am so sorry.







I'm going to move this out to the main forum, since mastitis is (unfortunately) a fairly common breastfeeding issue.


----------



## mom2happy (Sep 19, 2009)

I wouldnt do the antibiotics. It sounds like your fever burned out the bacteria and if your ducts are unplugged you should be ok.
Starting the antibiotics can make you very prone to candida (thrush)
Keep doing hot packs, showers, massage, what ever you did to get the fever down.


----------



## mommyabroad (Dec 2, 2004)

I was really concerned about thrush also -- in me and DD so that was why I wanted to hold off. With my DS, I had antibiotics at birth and I think that created problems, including thrush really early on in our breastfeeding relationship. I had my daughter at home and I wanted to continue to keep our risk low!

I was able to pump out today and with the constant use of thin potato slices today (stays in place better than grated potato I found), I am feeling better. No fever still. I had talked to a LLL leader yesterday and she advised not to use cabbage because it will dry up my supply. So I just did potato today. Amazing that with such a high fever and everthing, I was able to kick it. I think the vitamin C and echinacea tincture (ala Susun Weed protocol of 1/2 drop per every pound of body weight, six times a day) really helped.

Heat before nursing is really helping too. I am going to work on the massage, as I can still feel some hard spots.


----------



## kayjay (Nov 7, 2008)

I wouldn't take the antibiotic either. I had feverish mastitis twice and got through with vitamin C and garlic. Sounds like you're doing the right things. You have it on hand in case you get a fever again, but you probably won't need it.

I always wonder what women used to do before antibiotics were invented?


----------

